

Creating the innocent killer - mlevental
http://www4.ncsu.edu/~tenshi/Killer_000.htm
www4.ncsu.edu&#x2F;~tenshi&#x2F;Killer_000.htm
======
brudgers
clickable,
[http://www4.ncsu.edu/~tenshi/Killer_000.htm](http://www4.ncsu.edu/~tenshi/Killer_000.htm)

~~~
mlevental
oh man how the hell did i mess that up

~~~
dang
We've fixed it for you. Actually our software would normally have fixed it for
you, but www4.ncsu.edu/~tenshi/Killer_000.htm as a URL confused it. Maybe it
was the "www4".

